# Steam OR Diesel



## tyconator (May 5, 2011)

Who here is either a steam or diesel or both fans? I like steamers more because of there more elegant lines and designs. Diesels are kinda blah!


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with the elegance of steam power but I have models of both. It's your railroad....do whatever you like /) /)
-Art


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

My O gauge collection consists of a little of everything (steam, diesel and electric, mainly steam). I love the steam locomotives, I like most of the earlier diesels, especially the EMD F units (modern wide cabs all look the same to me), electrics are just something different which is why I like them. The only way I'd get a modern diesel is if it has the newer NS paint scheme (with the horse in the lettering). My grandpa really likes that scheme and someday I'll get one for him to enjoy at my house. Maybe I'll find one at a local train show later this year.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I prefer the look and history of steamers.

That said, though I have a few nice steamers on my HO layout, we're mostly running cheap diesels with the kids at the throttles.

In my O realm, I'm strictly steamers ... mostly Lionel pre- and early post-war stuff. I've looked over the shoulder (on the forum) of a few guys who have fiddled with pre-war electric trains (rather than steam or diesel), but I just can't get all fired up about the look of them ... a box with some wheels and a pantograph on top. Doesn't "do it" for me!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Favorite.......Steam Engines, the bigger the better.

But really I like them all.:thumbsup:

It awesome to hear 3 or more, 8500 HP( plus) Diesels, pulling full throttle up a grade with a heavy train in tow.:thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

As a matter of fact, I'm even now dumping most of my diesels for steam, keeping only my best runners for train show running...:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> As a matter of fact, I'm even now dumping most of my diesels for steam, keeping only my best runners for train show running...:thumbsup:


I guess you pick steam then.

WHERE ARE YOU "DUMPING" THEM?

I will get out my dumpster diving overalls.:laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm right behind you, I have a few steamers, but I have more diesels. I'll have to admit, the steamers are growing on me.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a little bit of everything... 































































































...but they're *ALL* *CRITTERS*.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

All hail the mighty pantograph!

Pookybear


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Or gasoline =O

Pookybear


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Or Gasoline


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm a diesel man, myself. I've modeled steam before but for me it just wasn't the same. It's funny too because I remember the real steam engines. But be that as it may, I've always had a special love for diesels, especially the F, GP, SD and the SW units. 

Routerman


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I have mostly diesel and like them for the varity of paintjobs offered. The steamers I have are the Thomas ones and we like those, but I'm still partial to diesel.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm modeling the New Haven from the late 40's into the early 60's, a transition period where steam was going out and diesels coming on strong. This way I can use both. I've been over to the Ct Valley rr where they have steamers and a early diesel on static display. IMHO steamers are the cats meow. :thumbsup:


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I say all, I couldn't really pick a favorite type out of them all except for the one that is my avatar pic.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I model trains, the period is optional.  That's how I get away with everything from the Genesis to old-time steamers.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

What about fuel oil????

Okay, they are admittedly obscure. I'm about 90% steam, but I'm a sucker for any American Flyer locomotive wasting away in a junk store with an attractive price on it. In real-time locomotives, I admire the quit, unassuming power of a diesel, but you can't beat a steamer for sheer Rube-Goldberg audacity. If you look at the combination of systems a steamer engineer has to manage, it's amazing they didn't all blow up. Diesels did not replace steamers because the diesels were cheaper: it was because the engineers were cheaper. In comparison to the ballet a steam-engineer performed in running his lil darling, a diesel is a cake-walk.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have both and a fondness for both. I should have picked an era to model.
I am all over the place. Steamers from the 20's to diesels from the 80's. I like
the steamers cause you can see some moving parts. Diesels look the same
parked or moving.


----------



## tyconator (May 5, 2011)

I agree with ya mopac and Reckers! I'll my CSX diesel right along my Mantua Gen. 4-4-0. Just how I roll. No period correctness or "Rivet Counting" in my future layout!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> What about fuel oil????
> 
> Okay, they are admittedly obscure. I'm about 90% steam, but I'm a sucker for any American Flyer locomotive wasting away in a junk store with an attractive price on it. In real-time locomotives, I admire the quit, unassuming power of a diesel, but you can't beat a steamer for sheer Rube-Goldberg audacity. If you look at the combination of systems a steamer engineer has to manage, it's amazing they didn't all blow up. Diesels did not replace steamers because the diesels were cheaper: it was because the engineers were cheaper. In comparison to the ballet a steam-engineer performed in running his lil darling, a diesel is a cake-walk.



They did blow up!:laugh:

Diesel replaced steam because of technology and because they were more efficient.
More powerful too. :thumbsup:

But, I would rather listen, watch or ride in a BIG steam engine any day.:thumbsup:
Maybe sitting in old old passenger car.
Make the time era in the late 1800's to early 1900's.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have some of each, but the steamers take top spot.


----------

